# had visitors yesterday



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

after posting some flyers for my mixed nigi does that I'd been wanting to sell I finally got a call from a local guy looking for a goat to put in with his racehorses.. so a week went by and between me running to the vets and errands and chores we kept playing phone tag and the day before yesterday he was sposed to show up to see what I had.. no show.. 
Yesterday around 5 pm a truck with family inside pulls up in driveway and I think its a friend of mine.. nope its the racehorse guy with his wife and two lil girls
and boy did the girls go nutso
they went right for Smokey and Squirt..and were about to go through the three wire electric fence when I hollered NOT SO FAST GIRLYS>>
anyways.. out of the 8 kids that were born with the loss of Bandit they will be coming back in 4 weeks to take two of the girls home,, stipulations they show up with a 50 lb bag of feed, cash and the agreement that the kids be brought back every six weeks for trimming..
I invited them back for the weekend so the girls could cuddle with the rest of the visitors and get the babies used to being handled..
Squirt is staying.. dont know who they will pick..
I think they will go home with Laverne and Shirley..twin sisters,, buckskins so I can get their mom ready to do some good milking.. 
funny how her one teat has two orifices on opposite sides with milk squirting in two different directions.. 50 bucks a pop here for the girls.. maybe I can sell them a tipi as well.. who knows..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great news, I love when the kids come. They just love babies and it is normally a sure sell.

Ok, have to ask. What is the 50# bag of grain for? I am guessing because of the feeding of the goats. I have never heard of that. I make my people pay $10.00 a day for boarding if they are not there to get them we we agree.

WOw wouldn't it just be easier to show them how to trim the hoofs? I have everyone that buys a goat go through a "class" with me. I teach them how to trim hoof (I use the bigger goats so they get use to it), we do shots, if I have a buck to be banded I make them do it, we look at eye lids. I give them a list of meds they should have on hand and I give them this site of course. 

I do that becasue when I started I asked for help and they really did not care at all if I new anything or not. I will NEVER ever do that to anyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful .....having people come over to pick out goats....it is so exciting to watch..... especially when the buyer has children... that are wanting to love them.... and can't wait to get them home..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Great idea Liz. I wish someone had done that for me when I first started. Hmmm Maybe I should ask TSC if they would do that next time goat day rolls around.  

BTW, does someone have a picture of a goat tipi? That sounds fun.

Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

mrs. lam said:


> Great idea Liz. I wish someone had done that for me when I first started. Hmmm Maybe I should ask TSC if they would do that next time goat day rolls around.
> 
> BTW, does someone have a picture of a goat tipi? That sounds fun.
> 
> Gina


 I was going to ask about a goat Tipi also.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

50 lb bag of pellets , feed,, not grain.. just to make sure they will feed em good some of the goats I purchased this winter were only on grass hay no minerals nothing.. boy talk about a difference in their condition now that they are here.. ,it also helps me get them started on the right track if they show up with the right stuff..here's hoping they still show up..


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

That is really cool to do that Lori!

Congrats on your sale silvergramma.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

always build a couple of extra milking stands and show them that the younger does will jump right up on em.. Squirt got up with her mom two days ago to share the meal.. and was quite a good girl..one stand is in the barn and one is out in front yard by the driveway so folks can see me milking my girls,, quite a lot actually slow down..and for older folks build the stand a lil higher bad knees and backs need a lil extra height for the seniors who would love to have a milk goat..or just have a senior day once a month something like that..
and save the bag that you use to show them what kind to buy..if they are serious they'll come back with everything they need especially if they are first time goat buyers..
mentoring is everything..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

MiGoat said:


> That is really cool to do that Lori!


 Thanks, I just believe like Silvergramma said mentoring is everything. I want to see the babies live to a healthily ripe old age, so I hope them as much as I can. They are ALWAYS welcome to come out for more assistance. Heck I have ever driven 3 hours to their place to help.

Ok Silvergramma, we NEED to see this TIPI. It is killing me. :hair:


----------

